# NYC Frogger Gathering - Thursday Ferbuary 21st



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Froggers...

Per our Doodle.com gathering date poll, our next get to gether will be on Thursday evening, 2/21/13 at 6:30 (or whenever you show up) at:
*MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL* - http://www.mrbiggsnewyork.com/

Their address is 596 10th Avenue (NE Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan. (With any luck, Trish will be the bartender that evening.)

Start time is around 6:30. Try and get there before 7:00 because (according to their web site) that is when their first Happy Hour ends.

If this is your first meeting, our members are usually the ones with the plant cuttings on the bar (or the table) in front of them. (Please don't transfer bug cultures openly at the meeting as this is a bar, a grill and a restaurant and we could be asked to leave if they thought we might infesting their location with "vermin".)

If there is anything specific that you are looking to buy or sell (bugs, cuttings, frogs, etc) suggest you add this request to this posting here on Dendroboard, or to the "NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community" FaceBook group.

Hope to see you on the 21st!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

While I realize that the 2/21 NYC Frogger Gathering at Mr. Biggs might be a rather poor start for a bigger weekend with both the White Plains and the Hamburg herp shows on tap for that same weekend, perhaps you'll be able to "network" at the meeting for a road trip to either venue!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like I will finally be able to make this one

I have ficus villosa cuttings at $10 each 3-4 cuttings available
Monstrea sp.. $10 cuttings. Hard to find plant 2-3 cuttings available


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd like a cutting of the ficus, Julio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok you got it


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Also have starter cultures of purple Isopoda well over 100 in each culture $10
Dwarf white Isopoda stater cultures $5

Monstrea










Villosa


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I will be attending! I'll be aiming for a 7pm arrival time.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Also have plenty of dwarf white Isopoda and purple Isopoda starter cultures at $5 and $10 each


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

I will try and make it, but I have work and will probably be late.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Evil_Demos said:


> I will try and make it, but I have work and will probably be late.


No worries the bar closes at 4 am


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I'm gonna stop by for a while... I'll see y'all there.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm also looking for any Neo brom pups if anyone has any available tonight.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh damn. I've been away for a while and come back to find out I've missed it by a day.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good time, despite the cold weather, hope to make it to a few more on a regular basis.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the cuttings, Julio! Any tips in getting them rooted and flourishing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

No problem, the ficus will take root all over as long as its kept moist, the Monstrea will take root on its own as long as you keep it along the back ground it's a shingling plant


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so i guess we should start planning the next one, my buddy Andreas will be in town from March 10th to the 17th, great guy to talk to and has a lot of travel experience in The Colombia Amazon with darts
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/92999-trip-nyc.html


----------

